# Wine Gift Box



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I found this in Back issue #174 of Wood Magazine. Made from Maple and Bubinga. I made mine from Pallet Pine and a Mystery wood salvaged from a Pallet I found years ago. It's reddish brown, very dense and heavy and hard. Not sure what it is but pretty, dark grain.

Here's Wood Magazines version...










Here's Mine










Some other views...




























Turned out pretty well. Think I'll take it to a Liqour Store and see if they want to stick a bottle of wine in it and sell it as a package deal on consignment. Gunna ask $30 bucks for it. My cost was $0 and time was 2 hours. If it sells, I'll make more.:icon_smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Love it. I really like the curved ends and the handle. Looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing. By the way, I think you are cutting yourself short with the $30


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That takes drinking wine to a whole new level. 
Very nice indeed.


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

Looks great mission. Did you use dowels on the ends?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll drink to that. Nice project


----------



## Art Rafael (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks Great. It would sell at twice that, and you'll have more requests than you can imagine. Nice job. Ralph


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well done :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reclaimed Wood Blog (May 28, 2013)

Like the use of reclaimed wood. Nice work.

http://reclaimedwoodblog.com/


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

It's beautiful, great design and wood contrast. A great way to present and pack the wine as a gift idea. I'm sure it will sell. Great work and good luck!


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

cgarritsen said:


> Looks great mission. Did you use dowels on the ends?


Yes, 1/4" dowels epoxied with 5 min epoxy. Drilled the End piece first on the Drill Press, Clamped it in placed used it for drill guide to Free Hand drill into box sides. I then Glued the ends into place and then using my 6" table belt sander rounded off the ends. Really quite easy to build and minimal time and effort. I took some of the others advice and decided to price it @ $40 dollars, and in 7 days I've got orders for 5 already and I haven't even made it to the Liquor store yet!:yes:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

hat is some incredible workmanship. Gracefully executed. Well done.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

MissionIsMyMission said:


> I took some of the others advice and decided to price it @ $40 dollars, and in 7 days I've got orders for 5 already and I haven't even made it to the Liquor store yet!:yes:


Thats great news!!!

I was actually looking foir the plans but I can't seem to find them. I,m thinking about making 2 of these for some upcoming weddings that I will be attending. I think they'll make a nice gift.


----------



## cgarritsen (May 18, 2012)

I have a bunch of scrap hard maple and walnut, and was going to replicate for the wedding gift idea too Burb.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Burb said:


> Thats great news!!!
> 
> I was actually looking foir the plans but I can't seem to find them. I,m thinking about making 2 of these for some upcoming weddings that I will be attending. I think they'll make a nice gift.


Plans are in the #174 Issue of Wood Magazine. I think you can get em online here...http://www.woodstore.net/is17de20.html


----------



## mn pete (Dec 10, 2010)

Congrats on the orders! It's a great looking box...might need to bump up the price a bit after a while! :yes:


----------

